# Freehold NJ Dog show



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Just wanted to give details again incase anyone needs them:

East Freehold Park
Kozloski Rd
Freehold, NJ 

Saturday I'm showing 10:30 ring two
Sunday I'm showing 11:00 ring eleven

Look for the nervous one in a black suit  :brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i wish I lived closer, I'd love to come and watch. I just know Madison will do well


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I would love it if you lived closer and could come  But I do thank you for the well wishes
and compliments on Madi. :grouphug:







> i wish I lived closer, I'd love to come and watch. I just know Madison will do well[/B]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I live too far away but I wish you the BEST OF LUCK!!!!! Keep us informed afterwards.....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't be nervous. You'll both do great!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I would so love to be there to support ya'll!! Good luck!! :aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am gonna try to make it! But in case I don't.....GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck at the show. What are the counts?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

The count on Saturday is 3 males 2 bitches. Sunday, 4 and 4. That is a major for the boys, so I suppose there is a chance of crossing over. I can't believe four females equal one point.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Andrea,

Is the show outside? If so, what do they do in case of rain?

I'm going to try to make it... but in case I don't good luck!!!

Debbie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

It is supposed to be nice out this weekend..it is outside.  I don't know what they would do if it rained.  







> Andrea,
> 
> Is the show outside? If so, what do they do in case of rain?
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wishing you and Madi a wonderful show! We know you will do great in that cute black suit and Madi in her beautiful bow! :wub: 

Keep us posted, please!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Joanne


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wished i lived close enough to go to the shows. You and Madison will do great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope that the show went well. Just checking for an update. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

The show was fine. The other bitch didn't show up :huh: But it was still good practice. Pacino's mom showed up, she is such a sweet heart. Thank you for coming and showing support, Marie! I hope to see you tomorrow. Madison bounced around like a jumping bean  Hopefully tomorrow, with competition, she can behave herself!
Also, the grass was not cut short enough, so I think Madi thought she needed to hop, silly girl.

Sorry, I forgot the camera once again..but hopefully will take some pictures tomorrow. If I have to go by myself though, I'm not sure I'll bring the camera, because there is nobody to watch it while I'm in the ring and my husband would be ticked at me if it were stolen!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> The show was fine. The other bitch didn't show up :huh: But it was still good practice. Pacino's mom showed up, she is such a sweet heart. Thank you for coming and showing support, Marie! I hope to see you tomorrow. Madison bounced around like a jumping bean  Hopefully tomorrow, with competition, she can behave herself!
> Also, the grass was not cut short enough, so I think Madi thought she needed to hop, silly girl.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot the camera once again..but hopefully will take some pictures tomorrow. If I have to go by myself though, I'm not sure I'll bring the camera, because there is nobody to watch it while I'm in the ring and my husband would be ticked at me if it were stolen![/B]


*Oh, it was my pleasure!! Madison is beautiful, even if she hopped!! Hubby was cute, he kept comparing Madison to the other Malts there and kept saying there was NO comparison!! I was just so mad at myself for forgetting the camera....I always take it places and when I SHOULD have had it, I didn't.
*
*Andrea, Madison really IS a beauty and you are a pro. It was our pleasure to be there. I will try my best for tomorrow.

(Oh, and I DO blame it on the grass!!)

Marie & the Boys
*


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> The show was fine. The other bitch didn't show up :huh: But it was still good practice. Pacino's mom showed up, she is such a sweet heart. Thank you for coming and showing support, Marie! I hope to see you tomorrow. Madison bounced around like a jumping bean  Hopefully tomorrow, with competition, she can behave herself!
> Also, the grass was not cut short enough, so I think Madi thought she needed to hop, silly girl.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot the camera once again..but hopefully will take some pictures tomorrow. If I have to go by myself though, I'm not sure I'll bring the camera, because there is nobody to watch it while I'm in the ring and my husband would be ticked at me if it were stolen![/B]


Stinks that the other Malt didn't show up, but hopefully tomorrow. At least you got some more practice. Maggie turns into a little white bunny in high grass.

I hope that you have some competition tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> The count on Saturday is 3 males 2 bitches. Sunday, 4 and 4. That is a major for the boys, so I suppose there is a chance of crossing over. I can't believe four females equal one point.[/B]


Andrea,
No matter what breed you are in the count of 2 dogs = 1 point. 2 bitches = 1 point. It changes after that depending on what division you are in. The new point schedule is out and in effect. In some divisions it sucks. Count went up in Division 7 in bitches. To get 2 points it takes 5 bitches. That is usually a 3 point major. <gggrrr>

http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/point_schedule.cfm


----------

